# بيوت جاهزه .... مواقع



## منارالعز (29 أغسطس 2008)

انواع المنازل الجاهزة او الشعبية بيوت جاهزة وتورد لكم بالقياسات والاطوال التي تريدونها وهي :-​

http://www.alaaly.com/index.asp​ 
http://a-m-f.com/AMF.htm​ 

http://www.alhazem.com​ 
منقوووووووووووووول 
تقبلوا تقديري​


----------



## mnci (29 أغسطس 2008)

الله يفتح عليك اخى


----------



## غزل بنات (25 سبتمبر 2008)

الله ينور دربك
يسلموووو


----------



## هندسة بانيقيا (25 سبتمبر 2008)

تسلم الايادي بالتوفيق


----------



## الفارسية (27 سبتمبر 2008)

شكراجزيلا اخي الكريم


----------



## حسن علوش (27 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا لك 
و الله ولي التوفيق


----------



## بنار اسيا (27 سبتمبر 2008)

مشطور وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## الصبا (27 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا لك على المواقع
جزاك الله خيرا


----------

